# Outside security lighting recommendations



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Be grateful of any links to any security light fittings you may have at home? Don't really want the old fashion bulk lights. 

Def top of the list is led lights but something that gives a nice light off by switch.

I like the look of uplights? Not a massive light fitting but nice to look at 

Many thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

we have up and downlighters which are good led bulbs 
something like this



















we also have some led spots

something like this










and some sensor led like these


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

I had one of those cheap LED PIR security lights off eBay that only lasted 6 months so I replaced it with a Steinel one, it's a huge difference in quality and gives off way better light. Definitely worth looking at.


----------

